# postfix do not compile

## g1ul10

When I try to emerge postfix I get this error

```

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3067:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile problem"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile problem

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

I check the build.log file to find

```

mail_stream.c:(.text+0x6c1): undefined reference to `vstream_popen'

mail_stream.c:(.text+0x72d): undefined reference to `vstream_pclose'

mail_stream.c:(.text+0x769): undefined reference to `vstream_pclose'

dict_cidr.c:(.text+0x25b): relocation truncated to fit: R_X86_64_PC32 against symbol `dict_debug' defined in .text section in ../../lib/libutil.a(dict_debug.o)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [sendmail] Error 1

make: *** [update] Error 1

```

How can I have postix back on my system? Any suggestion?

----------

## Ijon Tichy

 *g1ul10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mail_stream.c:(.text+0x6c1): undefined reference to `vstream_popen'
> ...

 

Huh. I looked around a bit as well and nothing obvious jumped out at me. 

What's your "emerge --info" look like? Maybe that could shed some light on it.

----------

## g1ul10

here it is

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-tuxonice-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8600_@_3.33GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 29 Oct 2009 08:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_IE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en it"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/berkano"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 asf audiofile avi berkdb blas bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus doc dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emacs emboss encode evo exif f77 fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm gif gimp gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick isdnlog java jpeg lapack lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors logrotate mad maildir mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcltk tcpd theora thunar tiff tk truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis wmf x264 xcomposite xface xml xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## g1ul10

It seems the problem I found only affects the last version in portage.

I masked postfix version 2.6.5 and version 2.5.7 emerged without problems.

----------

